# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  tour ghép khách lẻ nước ngoài, chùm tour du lịch nước ngoài, tour du lịch noel

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

*CHÙM TOUR NOEL – TẾT DƯƠNG LỊCH 2013*  *DU   LỊCH CHÂU Á* 

 *Stt*
 *Chương trình   tour*
 *Thời gian*
 *Ngày khởi   hành*
 *Phương tiện*
 *Giá*

 *1*
 *HN - Bangkok   - Pattaya*
 5N
 22/12
 Máy bay -VN
 *9.219.000 vnđ*

 29/12
 Máy bay - QR
 *8.590.000 vnđ*

 *2*
 *HN - Singapore - Sentosa*
 4N
 22/12
 MB - QS
 *13.630.000 vnđ*

 29/12
 MB - QS
 *14.230.000 vnđ*

 *3*
 *HN - Kuala Lumpur -Genting*
 4N
 22/12
 MB - HM
 *10.900.000 vnđ*

 29/12
 MB - HM
 *11.100.000 vnđ*

 *4*
 *HN - Malaysia - Singapore*
 *7N*
 *26/12*
 MB - VN
 *16.780.000 vnđ*

 *5*
 *HN - Myanmar – Yangon   – Golden Rock*
 *4N*
 *29/12*
 MB - VN
 *13.600.000 vnđ*

 *6*
 *HN - Hong Kong - Disneyland*
 *4N*
 22/12
 MB - HK
 *15.310.000 vnđ*

 29/12
 MB - VN
 *16.570.000 vnđ*

 *7*
 *HN - Hong    Kong – Quang Chau – Tham Quyen*
 *6N*
 *28/12*
 MB - VN
 *15.939.000 vnđ*

 *8*
 *HN - Bac Kinh- Thuong   Hai - Hang Chau – To Chau*
 *7N*
 *26,28/12*
 *MB + Tàu*
 *15.880.000 vnđ*

 *9*
 *HN - Bac Kinh- Thuong   Hai* 
 *5N*
 *5,28/12*
 *MB + Tàu*
 *15.272.000 vnđ*

 *10*
 *HN - Nam Ninh –   Truong Gia Gioi – Phuong Hoang Co Tran* 
 *6N*
 *27/12*
 *Đường bộ*
 *11.700.000 vnđ*

 *11*
 *HN - Alu - Con Minh -   Thach Lam*
 *7N*
 *11,28/12*
 *Đường bộ*
 *7.710.000 vnđ*

 *12*
 *HN - Con Minh – Dai Ly   – Le Giang*
 *7N*
 *11,27/12*
 *Đường bộ*
 *12.530.000 vnđ*

 *13*
 *HN - Nam Ninh –   Que Lam*
 *5N*
 *24/12*
 *Đường bộ*
 *4.999.000 vnđ*

 *14*
 *HN - Quang Chau – Tham   Quyen* 
 *4N*
 *16,24/12*
 MB - VN
 *9.800.000 vnđ*

 *15*
 *HN - Seoul   - Jeju - Pusan*
 *7N*
 *22,27/12*
 MB - VN
 *25.150.000 vnđ*

 *16*
 *HN - Seoul - Jeju -Eveland* 
 *6N*
 *21,29/12*
 *MB – VN*
 *23.050.000 vnđ*

 *17*
 *HN - Nhat Ban- Han Quoc*
 *8N*
 *24/12*
 *MB - VN*
 *48.050.000 vnđ*

 *18*
 *HN - Nhat Ban* 
 *7N*
 *25/12*
 *MB - VN*
 *47.200.000 vnđ*

 *19*
 *HN - Sydney   – Canberra –   Melbourne*
 *8N*
 *30/12*
 *MB - VN*
 *69.990.000 vnđ*

 *DU   LỊCH CHÂU ÂU* 

 *Stt*
 *Chương trình tour*
 *Thời gian*
 *Ngày khởi   hành*
 *Phương tiện*
 *Giá*

 *1*
 *HN - Phap – Bi – Ha Lan –   Duc*
 *10N*
 *22/12*
 *MB*
 *76.000.000 vnđ*

 *2*
 *HN - Phap – Thuy Sy - Y - Vatican - Tay   Ban Nha* 
 *14N*
 *29/12*
 *MB*
 *111.900.000 vnđ*

 *3*
 *HN - Israel* 
 *8N*
 *10/12*
 *MB*
 *48.200.000 vnđ*

 *4*
 *HN - Newyork-Philadenphia- Washington   DC- Los Angeles- Las Vegas- Sandiego*
 *11N*
 *14,22/12*
 *MB*
 *80.10.000 vnđ*


*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:* *TRUNG TÂM LỮ HÀNH NỘI ĐỊA & QUỐC TẾ DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN* *CÔNG TY TNHH MTV THƯƠNG MẠI - DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN* *Trụ sở: Số 38, Ngõ 116 Nhân Hòa – Nhân Chính – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội* *VPGD: Phòng 302 - Tầng 3 * 22 Nhân Hòa - Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân  - Hà Nội* *Điều hành tour quốc tế: Hotlines: 043. 557 9288 * 0979966238* 0904 074 882* *Tel: (+84.4). 04.6674 2993 - 04.6328 3531 * Fax: (+84.4). 3555 8774* *Email:   info@dongxuantourist.com* sales@dongxuantourist.com*  *Website:  www.dongxuantourist.com*  www.dulichdongxuan.com*  *www.dxtourist.com  / www.tourdienbien.com /www.tourghephalong.com / www.tourghepmienbac.net  /www.dulichgiarebacnam.com    *

----------

